# Bubba Got a job Giveaway! WINNER- azekologi



## Jim (Sep 1, 2010)

Many of you might know that Bubba lost his Job last year. Guess what? He is now a working man! :beer:

Better place, more money, better benefits, easy commute......*Congrats brother! * =D> 

Now on to the good stuff.....

Bubba won the Rod glove giveaway I had: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=14770

He chose the yellow one if I remember correctly. He actually PM'd me and told me that he uses spinning reels mostly and does not really need one for a baitcaster, Bubba told me to give it someone else or do a member Karma type thing....so here it is.

*If you made at least 4 posts in August 2010 your eligible.*
Moderators are eligible also.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.

The winner will receive Bubbas custom TinBoats.net rod glove in the yellow color that he generously gave up. :beer:

Bubba or I will use Random.org to pick the number on September 7, 2010.







Congrats again Dustin! Good luck with the new job!


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Sep 1, 2010)

IN

Could we get some in PLAID?


----------



## njTom (Sep 1, 2010)

IN
Congrats on the new job Bubba


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Sep 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 1, 2010)

In


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Sep 1, 2010)

in


----------



## Troutman3000 (Sep 1, 2010)

in


----------



## perchin (Sep 1, 2010)

in


----------



## 00 mod (Sep 1, 2010)

in


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Sep 1, 2010)

In
Can't get better than more money & health plus the short drive time. Congrats =D>


----------



## cali27 (Sep 1, 2010)

In


----------



## raven174us (Sep 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## fender66 (Sep 1, 2010)

Way to go Bubba! This is GREAT news!

In


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 1, 2010)

I'll let one of these other fine gentlemen win the rod glove.

I just wanted to offer up a huge CONGRATS to Bubba on the new job. =D>


----------



## BaitCaster (Sep 1, 2010)

In


----------



## hossthehermit (Sep 1, 2010)

in

Congrats on the job, you'll be crabbin' about it in no time at all.


----------



## devilmutt (Sep 1, 2010)

in


----------



## arkansasnative (Sep 1, 2010)

in!


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 1, 2010)

In....


----------



## albright1695 (Sep 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## batman (Sep 1, 2010)

in i hope

DanD


----------



## Usmctanker (Sep 1, 2010)

In


----------



## Codeman (Sep 1, 2010)

IN

Always good to hear somebody getting good news about a job anymore. Congrats. =D>


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Sep 1, 2010)

Congrats on the job and I am in


----------



## Truckmechanic (Sep 1, 2010)

In


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 1, 2010)

I'll jump in on this one. These look near identical to the stick jackets I've been using, and really like.

IN.

Congrats on the job. In these times, especially.


----------



## poolie (Sep 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Sep 1, 2010)

In.

Congrats on the job Bubba and thanks for donating the rod glove back


----------



## fish devil (Sep 1, 2010)

:twisted:IN


----------



## lswoody (Sep 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## Brine (Sep 1, 2010)

eyun

Congrats on the job Bubba!


----------



## kairo (Sep 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## cprince (Sep 1, 2010)

IN!

Craig


----------



## Doug (Sep 1, 2010)

In

Congrats on the job Bubba.


----------



## azekologi (Sep 2, 2010)

In like Flynn!

Wow! Bubba gets a job and he gives us stuff! AWESOME! =D>


----------



## countryboy210 (Sep 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## redbug (Sep 2, 2010)

in


----------



## Bubba (Sep 2, 2010)

Ha! I am just now seeing this. Thanks for all the well wishes guys! After 8months of being without work, I was ready to get back at it. And still being able to do what I enjoy is a HUGE plus. Thanks Again!


----------



## Outdoorsman (Sep 2, 2010)

In....

Outdoorsman


----------



## free jonboat (Sep 2, 2010)

in


----------



## drifter (Sep 2, 2010)

In...


----------



## cavman138 (Sep 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## basshunter25 (Sep 2, 2010)

Good job Bubba! In


----------



## russ010 (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm not IN on this one.. I have enough of them already.

But to pay it forward and congratulate you on a new job - Bubba - send me your address. I've got an extra yellow rod stick that I can send ya. It's not in a package nor does it have the tinboats.net art on it, but I'm not using it so it's all yours


----------



## Queencitybassman (Sep 3, 2010)

in


----------



## moberg12 (Sep 3, 2010)

in


----------



## ejones1961 (Sep 3, 2010)

in


----------



## Bassman018 (Sep 7, 2010)

IN


----------



## Jim (Sep 8, 2010)

*Random.org picked number 33 from 1-44. That makes azekologi the winner!

Congrats man! *


----------



## poolie (Sep 8, 2010)

Happy Karma day and congrats!


----------



## Doug (Sep 9, 2010)

Congrats azekologi.

Doug


----------



## azekologi (Sep 9, 2010)

Holy schmackers! :shock: 

Thanks Bubba! Thanks Jim! And thanks ya'll!

So, does this mean that Bubba's Karma might just mingle with mine and I'll get a job soon too? [-o< 

Out of my industry: 33 months

Unemployed: 4 months

Day's since I've been fishin': 2


----------



## Jim (Sep 9, 2010)

azekologi said:


> Holy schmackers! :shock:
> 
> Thanks Bubba! Thanks Jim! And thanks ya'll!
> 
> ...



Hopefully this is the start to a good turn around! [-o< 

PM me your mailing info so I can get this out to you.


----------



## lswoody (Sep 10, 2010)

Congrats azekologi!!!!


----------



## Bubba (Sep 10, 2010)

Congrats man! Good Luck on the job search!


----------

